# GTO was taken off of Pontiac.com



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

It is official guys...our car is officially done! LOL...

I was actually wondering when this was going to happen...

So when does this thing start appreciating? LOL


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

It's amazing how enthusiastic a manufacture can be about a car, but when their done with it.........POOF! Forgoten. It's kinda sad.


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> It's amazing how enthusiastic a manufacture can be about a car, but when their done with it.........POOF! Forgoten. It's kinda sad.


Yep it is sad, especially to some of us that have just got onboard. I looked at the GTO's when they first came out. They had the normal $3k to $6 premiums on them in my area. I never looked at them again until the red tag sale at the end of 06.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

In reality, I'm sure the GTO is just another nightmare for GM. Unfortunately, they will go on living the nightmare, along with many of us facing warranty issues. 

I'm sure they are happily readying focus on the new G8 and then the new Camaro.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks like either Holden or GM (or both?) didn't give a s*it about the GTO anymore, as instead of less problems as production went along, the '06s had the most by far. Disappointing. 
Anyway, does anybody know how many new GTOs are still left unsold at this point? Just curious. Heard GM just started 0% financing on leftover GTOs. Later gang.
JC


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

ELP_JC said:


> Looks like either Holden or GM (or both?) didn't give a s*it about the GTO anymore, as instead of less problems as production went along, the '06s had the most by far. Disappointing.
> Anyway, does anybody know how many new GTOs are still left unsold at this point? Just curious. Heard GM just started 0% financing on leftover GTOs. Later gang.
> JC


You have to put yourself in the place of a auto worker, chugging away on the line of a "dead" product during the last year of production. Nothing he does is going to make that job last any longer. Hard to picture them being motivated- - - - -plus I'm sure they can all read. Information on poor sales of the GTO had to have been common knowledge on the production line.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

you mean pride in your work, the fact that you have a job and the fact that you are still building them isn't enough???
Bill


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

ELP_JC said:


> Looks like either Holden or GM (or both?) didn't give a s*it about the GTO anymore, as instead of less problems as production went along, the '06s had the most by far. Disappointing.
> Anyway, does anybody know how many new GTOs are still left unsold at this point? Just curious. Heard GM just started 0% financing on leftover GTOs. Later gang.
> JC


The Pontiac dealership in Madison WI has three 06's, Brazen Orange, Spice Red and a silver one. I inquired about deals with the service manager, he didn't know but the sticker in the three GTO's still listed them at full prices and there wern't any additional info in the windows like you generally see when they run discounts or zero % rates.


----------



## whisky (Apr 3, 2007)

DAH GTO said:


> The Pontiac dealership in Madison WI has three 06's, Brazen Orange, Spice Red and a silver one. I inquired about deals with the service manager, he didn't know but the sticker in the three GTO's still listed them at full prices and there wern't any additional info in the windows like you generally see when they run discounts or zero % rates.


Those three can be had well under the MSRP.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybee if the General had produced mor than just truck commercials.....


----------



## bigdawg77 (Nov 5, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> Maybee if the General had produced mor than just truck commercials.....


Yea no **** 6 truck cemmericals....1 for cars back to trucks remember the sweet Trans Am ads?


----------



## Bertich (Mar 7, 2007)

Pontiac really blew it by not advetising this car. I have been interested in this car ever since I saw one at California Speedwat. GM had one on display at a Nascar race about 6 mos or so before it went on sale. They should have sold very well. It is a fanatastic car especially the 05 & 06. I have never even once seen a GTO commercial. You can hadly watch prime time without seeing a Mustang commercial. No wonder there all over the road. For those of us that were smart enough to but one, I like the fact that you don't see many on the road. However it's a shame that they failed to properly market such a nice car.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I guess it took DC gaining recognition for the re-birth of the American RWD Sedan revival to wake GM up from it's FWD focus and get back in the game. I think it can only get better from here, and our Goats will be a hot item 20-30 years down the road, probably worth more than the "mass-produced", dime a dozen Mustangs of the same years. Watch and see.........


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Bertich said:


> Pontiac really blew it by not advetising this car.


They blow it with all there cars. Like, why don't they let people know that Cadillac comes out with innovations on cars five years before Lexus.
They need a completly new advertising staff.


----------



## Zoomin (Mar 26, 2005)

ELP_JC said:


> Looks like either Holden or GM (or both?) didn't give a s*it about the GTO anymore, as instead of less problems as production went along, the '06s had the most by far. Disappointing.
> Anyway, does anybody know how many new GTOs are still left unsold at this point? Just curious. Heard GM just started 0% financing on leftover GTOs. Later gang.
> JC



Around 2350 as of the end of March. They sell 700 - 900 a month, so the supply should last until August.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

As much as I read about the GTO, I'm glad I got an 04. It seemed that the Monaro changed because of what we were doing here for the GTO based on what a number of people wanted in the car(hood, duals) and the other changes made, which is what seems to have caused problems in the 05-06.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

TR GTO said:


> As much as I read about the GTO, I'm glad I got an 04. It seemed that the Monaro changed because of what we were doing here for the GTO based on what a number of people wanted in the car(hood, duals) and the other changes made, which is what seems to have caused problems in the 05-06.


The biggest problems I saw in the 05-06 (woked 10 years @Pontiac dealer) were software problems. PCM's, pedal sensors, Body control modules, interface modules. Things of that nature. The 04's software was mostly carryover from the F-bodies. Things dramatically changed in 05, the first year for the CANDI system.


----------



## Zoomin (Mar 26, 2005)

It's back on www.pontiac.com now....


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

...and I just saw a GTO commercial on Speed.

"Your last chance to get one..."


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

abright52 said:


> ...and I just saw a GTO commercial on Speed.
> "Your last chance to get one..."


Me too. They even said only 2,000 left. It was during the 'speed report'. 
JC


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:cheers Patience little padewan, focus on today because the farce is with you. (said with a Yoda voice) Now the good news, one of the LAST muscle cars of the early 21st century. Hear tell that GTO Judge is trying to sell his for $80,000 and he claims that is a bargain. Take care of your investment, Americans still like POWER!


----------

